# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Mcity, mock city and proving ground built for the testing of driver-less cars, University of Michigan, Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Website - mcity.umich.edu

youtube.com/@UMichMcity

twitter.com/UMichMcity

linkedin.com/company/um-mcity

Mcity on Wikipedia

Director - Henry Liu

Managing Director - Greg McGuire

----------


## Airicist

Article "Welcome to Mcity: The Fake Town Built for Testing Driverless Cars"

by Kelsey Campbell-Dollaghan
June 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Mcity NAVYA ARMA driverless shuttle

Published on Mar 23, 2017




> A fully automated 15-passenger electric shuttle manufactured by French firm NAVYA, is available for research and is used to demonstrate driverless vehicle technology at Mcity.


NAVYA, Paris and Lyon, France

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mcity to launch driverless shuttle service at University of Michigan"

by Brent Snavely
June 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Connected, autonomous cars | A driverless future

Published on Jun 22, 2017




> Having fully autonomous, driverless vehicles that don’t communicate with each other is a bit like having the world’s smartest people in the same room but not allowing them to speak to one another. Researchers at the University of Michigan at Mcity are working to ensure that the driverless future we’re heading for means autonomous vehicles that are in constant contact with the vehicles around them.

----------


## Airicist

Connectivity and driverless vehicles

Published on Jun 27, 2017




> See how connected vehicle communications can help make driverless vehicles safer.

----------


## Airicist

Mcity Showcases Connected and Automated Vehicle Tech

Published on Jul 10, 2017




> Technology demonstrations at U-M's Mcity Test Facility show how connected vehicle communications can make driverless vehicles safer.

----------


## Airicist

Mcity Technology Demos -- Media B-roll

Published on Jul 11, 2017




> B-roll footage of connected and driverless vehicle technology demonstrations at the University of Michigan's Mcity Test Facility, Ann Arbor, MI. June 2017.

----------


## Airicist

Inside Mcity, the University of Michigan’s automotive proving ground

Published on Jul 10, 2019




> Mcity is a 32 acre proving ground for the next generation of mobility technologies. Through a public private partnership, the facility is able to test a range of connected and automotive vehicle technologies. Hear from Associate Director Greg McGuire on the current Mcity’s current tests. 
> 
> TechCrunch is a leading technology media property, dedicated to obsessively profiling startups, reviewing new Internet products, and breaking tech news.

----------


## Airicist

Oct 22, 2019



> Anthony is a senior in Computer Engineering. He talks about what it's like to help develop driverless cars at MCity, why study abroad was the best experience of his life, and his experience navigating college as a first-generation college student.

----------

